# Little army prepared for looooong winter ...



## ntz (Sep 29, 2021)

Servus,

my other passion, beyond the photography, kids, pets, guitar, tennis, bicycle (and probably few other things that I've forgot to mention) is Scotch .. because I am not Rotschild, I do it same as with my photography .. I drink budget friendly scotch (and shoot with budget friendly cameras in general), but still, there could be done in both areas a highly competitive choice ..







cheers, ~d


----------



## Space Face (Sep 29, 2021)

Some nice tipples there. 

Glenmorangie used to be my regular dram.  Stopped drinking it in the 80's due to getting into too many fights and misbehaving.  Fire water right enough.  Pity, as I loved the stuff.😁🙄


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 29, 2021)

I love a wee dram.......


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm a big scotch fan. I was recently introduced to a Japanese "scotch" (I forget the name at the moment and don't have a bottle anymore) that was ok, but tasted more like bourbon than scotch. I like Grangestone and Laphroaig, although the latter took some getting used to with a very heavy peat smoke almost to the point of old leather . I prefer the single malts over the blended.


----------



## ntz (Oct 1, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> I'm a big scotch fan. I was recently introduced to a Japanese "scotch" (I forget the name at the moment and don't have a bottle anymore) that was ok, but tasted more like bourbon than scotch. I like Grangestone and Laphroaig, although the latter took some getting used to with a very heavy peat smoke almost to the point of old leather . I prefer the single malts over the blended.



I try my home blends sometimes ... but blended is not evil .. is just more scotch in one glass  .. and actually green Johhny (the only blended in my list) is great !!


----------

